# Leeds: Opposite in Victoria Quarter



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Opposite have a coffee shop near Leeds University, but they also have a shop/stall in the Victoria Quarter, nestling inbetween the Harvey Nichols Espresso bar and Bagel and Nash.

I am mainly a latte drinker so I ordered the same so that I can compare with my usual haunts. I watched the barista freshly grind the coffee and bring the milk from the fridge into a small jug for steaming. She also expressed her latte art with a very beautiful leaf pattern.

The taste was superb and far superior to the usual high street chains. I also ordered a brownie and I can report that is also great.

I thoroughly recommend a visit.


----------



## flyingpig (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for that, ill give her a go. I read about this stand in the Yorkshire Post and she got good reviews. I didnt know where her stand was. Gonna give em a go tomorrow.


----------



## flyingpig (Nov 2, 2009)

I went today, and it was stonking! I will definitely be going back there again. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Mac cosmetics win worldwide acclamation for its long lasting quality.But if you are short on cash and don't exactly want to spend your whole paycheck on makeup, do yourself a favor and buy all of your cosmetics at CVS, Target, or Walmart. cheap mac makeup Claims on any product, not just cosmetics, that say "dermatologist-tested," "not tested on animals," "natural," and "organic" should not assure you of safety.As a result, it would be required to add preservatives to any type of liquid makeup because with out preservatives, harmful microbes would form in the liquid and cause skin infections. MAC Makeup Cheap encourage creativity and challenges us to move beyond traditional perceptions of beauty.Harmful Chemicals in Cosmetics Do You Know What Dangers Lurk in Your Products discount MAC cosmetics Next in this series of beauty advice and tips, we look at Eye Makeup.Semi-big bottles that fit in your hand with wide circular brushes.


----------

